# hostapd won't work with the prism54 driver

## gsurbey

I'm trying to get my prism54 card to work as a WPA enabled Access Point.  I know that on the prism54 site it states that there is no wireless client wpa support however on the hostapd site it states that it will run with the Prism54 driver to create a WPA Access Point.  So I downloaded the prism54-svn=20050501 snapshot and followed these instructions in order to be sure I have the latest driver.  I also placed "=net-wireless/hostapd-0.4.1 ~x86" in my /etc/portage/package.keywords file so I emerged the latest version of that.

Still, I get the following error:

```
testbox ~ # /usr/sbin/hostapd -d /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

Opening raw packet socket for ifindex 6

ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX): No such device

prism54 driver initialization failed.

rmdir[ctrl_interface]: No such file or directory

```

This error has been reported elsewhere.  Anyone have ideas?

My /etc/conf.d/hostapd file:

```
INTERFACES="eth1"

CONFIGS="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"

OPTIONS="-B"

```

My /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf file:

```
interface=eth1

driver=prism54

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

debug=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=test

macaddr_acl=0

auth_algs=3

eap_authenticator=0

eap_message=hello

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

own_ip_addr=10.1.2.231

wpa=1

wpa_passphrase=testing123

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP

```

----------

## ziererk

Hi.

many peoples had this problem and no one got an answer.

If you are still interested, I solved this problem this way:

Download the source code from http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/hostapd-0.4.8.tar.gz

Modify the driver_prism54.c and remove in line 976 (snprintf(ifr.ifr_name, sizeof(ifr.ifr_name), "%sap", drv->iface)) the *ap* from "%sap".

This is because if you set the interface to "eth1" hostapd tries to open "eth1ap" which doesn't exist.

I don't know why "ethXap" is used instead of "ethX", but it works for me.

Regards,

Klaus

----------

## gsurbey

Thank you for your very informative reply ziererk. It worked!  :Very Happy: 

This is how I modified my install:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -f hostapd

mv /usr/portage/distfiles/hostapd-0.5.7.tar.gz .

tar -xvf hostapd-0.5.7.tar.gz

cd hostapd-0.5.7

vi driver_prism54.c

Line 1006

cd ..

tar -czv hostapd-0.5.7 -f hostapd-0.5.7.tar.gz

rm -R hostapd-0.5.7/

mv hostapd-0.5.7.tar.gz /usr/portage/distfiles/

ebuild /usr/portage/net-wireless/hostapd/hostapd-0.5.7.ebuild digest

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge hostapd

```

However I still can't get hostapd to work correctly.  No matter how I do the settings WEP or WAP my wireless access point always shows up as open and unsecured.

----------

